# spacige homepages gesucht



## garett (17. Dezember 2004)

Hy Leute!

Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch wo ich mir anregungen für Spacige Websites holen kann, ihr wißt schon, die total grafisch aufgebaut sind, mit vielen drähten, kabeln, zahnrädern, blablabla eben spacig.

hab schon diverseste suchmöglichkeiten im google eingegeben bin aber nicht fündig geworden, vielleicht habt ihr so eine seite oder kennt ein paar solcher seiten.

wär echt nett von euch.

Greets


----------



## Lord-Lance (17. Dezember 2004)

Guck dir mal die Links unter dem folgenden Link durch ... 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials161102.html

Da wirst du bestimmt fündig!


----------



## garett (17. Dezember 2004)

thx da werd ich mich mal umsehen


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Dezember 2004)

Da solltest du dich auf diversen "Award-Websites" rumtreiben, wie z.B. Plastic Pilots oder auch Wellvetted. Wenn du dich dann noch weiter durch die jeweiligen Links auf den Webseiten durchklickst, bekommst du schon einige Leckerbissen zu sehen


----------



## Terrabug (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub, dass passt hier maBesten rein:
Es gab mal so ne Design Page, die ironische "Proll" bilder gemacht hat(Goldkettchen und so). Leider hab ich den Link verlegt und weiß auch nicht mehr wie die heißt(war galub ich was mit Aso)
Fällt da irgendjemanden was zu ein ?


----------



## smileyml (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ist zwar alles mit Flash gemacht, aber zum gucken reicht es allemal.

http://www.favouritewebsiteawards.com/

Grüße
Marco


----------



## garett (20. Dezember 2004)

wow na danke auf jedenfall für eure hilfe, jetzt hab ich auf sicherlich genug stoff zum nachschauen. thx


----------

